# ISP Datentransfer Statistik fehlerhaft



## SandMan (14. März 2009)

Ich habe ISP ende letzten Jahres installiert, zu diesem Zeitpunkt wurden die Statistiken von ISP noch korrekt angezeigt, aber für 2009 stehen weder unter webalizer noch in ISP die Statistiken zur Verfügung:

Trafficübersicht Monat	Web	FTP	Mail	Gesamt
12/2008:	11.47	3.95	0.04	15.46
Gesamt: 	11.47	3.95	0.04	15.4

So kann ich auch nicht einsehen wer wieviel Traffic verbraucht hat, die Anzeige wieviel space verbraucht wurde funktioniert aber wiederum.

Wo muss ich ansetzten für den Fehler zu finden?


----------



## SandMan (14. März 2009)

Nun habe ich den Fehler wohl gefunden, in den FTP Einstellungen unter ISP war der Hacken bei FTP Logs speichern weg!

komisch, trotz häckschen hat er mir nun doch keine Traffic-Statistik erzeugt, gibts es sonst noch etwas was ich aktivieren muss dafür?


----------



## Till (15. März 2009)

Schau mal nach ob der pfad zum FTP Logfile korrejt ist und ob der FTP Daemon da überhaupt wes reinloggt.


----------



## SandMan (15. März 2009)

die Logdatei /var/log/proftpd/xferlog und /var/log/proftpd/proftpd.log sind vorhanden und dort
sind auch Logeinträge, aber alle von Dezember 2008, die letzten Einträge sind vom 31.12, es
gibt kein einzigen Eintrag von 2009!


----------



## SandMan (17. März 2009)

kurios ist das in der config von proftpd und postfix jeweils der Eintrag korrekt ist für die logs


----------



## Till (17. März 2009)

Das ist schwer zu sagen, überprüf mal das Folgende:

1) Stimen die Rechte des logs. ggf. mal 777 probieren.
2) Ist die Partition nicht voll, auf der das Log liegt.
3) Hast Du vielleicht mehr als eine proftpd.conf, suche mal mit locate.


----------



## SandMan (17. März 2009)

wo erwartet ISP denn die Log, ich kann ja nur den Pfad zur config angeben, aber nicht wo er die log finden sollte?

folgendes steht in der proftpd-config:

TransferLog /var/log/proftpd/xferlog
SystemLog   /var/log/proftpd/proftpd.log


----------



## Till (18. März 2009)

Schau mal in die Datenbanktabelle isp_server und dort ins Feld server_proftpd_log.


----------



## SandMan (18. März 2009)

da steht "/var/log/xferlog" was wohl falsch ist, kann ich das einfach in der db ändern auf  "/var/log/proftpd/xferlog" ?


----------



## Till (18. März 2009)

Das kannst Du in der DB ändern. Erstaunlich ist nur, warum es vorher fubktioniert hat?


----------



## SandMan (18. März 2009)

jetzt wo du es so sagst, es könnte damit was zu tun haben das ich mal versucht habe proftpd tls beizubringen, hat leider aber nicht funktioniert...


----------

